# Bush trimming? Anyone? Need it now!



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm finally at that age where I can't keep up with trimming my own landscaping. I have all the tools, but it's hard to stay caught up. Can anyone please recommend a good landscaper in the Mont Belvieu/Baytown area that can keep all my bushes trimmed every other month? 

I've called a few out of the book and haven't had good luck, so any recommendations from my fellow 2coolers would be much appreciated.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Just get a beard trimmer and take your time. Or are you talking about a different kind of "landscape"?


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

This is gonna get good with that avatar and title!!!! HEHE


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

were you at? I'll do it!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

rlw said:


> This is gonna get good with that avatar and title!!!! HEHE


 Post some pics of her and I won't be the only one wanting to trim the bushes for ya


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

sad3sm


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

87 PM's sent!











:slimer:


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Ok guys...The best I can do is let her walk around in her bikini all day serving you drinks while you trim the bush, I mean bushes. Is bushes a word? I knew you'd have fun with this.










But I really do need to hire a crew to do the yard. Gimme some numbers.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Eddie can help....


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

ripleyb said:


> Ok guys...The best I can do is let her walk around in her bikini all day serving you drinks while you trim the bush, I mean bushes. Is bushes a word? I knew you'd have fun with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm going with 38-24-36! Did I win?

Oh and a 9.8 on the 24Buds scale.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

24Buds said:


> I'm going with 38-24-36! Did I win?
> 
> Oh and a 9.8 on the 24Buds scale.


Close, but that's the wrong numbers. 34d-23-31!

I need digits. My bush is overgrown!


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

I've heard there are some experienced trimmers in the Brazilian part of town.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

wisslbritches said:


> I've heard there are some experienced trimmers in the Brazilian pert of town.


Yeah, but they don't trim. they just rip all the bush out


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

ripleyb said:


> Close, but that's the wrong numbers. 34d-23-31!
> 
> I need digits. My bush is overgrown!


Well it is gonna get cold someday, and a little thatch will hold the warmth in to prevent frost damage.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

ripleyb said:


> Close, but that's the wrong numbers. 34d-23-31!
> 
> I need digits. My bush is overgrown!


 were are you? I said I might be able to help! And no I don't need your wife walkin around in a bikini. I wouldn't get anything done!
:spineyes:


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

24Buds said:


> were are you? I said I might be able to help! And no I don't need your wife walkin around in a bikini. I wouldn't get anything done!
> :spineyes:


If you actually read the first post, I'm in Mont Belvieu, Barber's Hill, Bubba Hill, it goes by several names. If you're on the west side, it's gonna be a long haul. My yard is pretty big, probably 225 plants to tend. Just too much for me anymore.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

ripleyb said:


> If you actually read the first post, I'm in Mont Belvieu, Barber's Hill, Bubba Hill, it goes by several names. If you're on the west side, it's gonna be a long haul. My yard is pretty big, probably 225 plants to tend. Just too much for me anymore.


 guess I didn't read the entire post. Bush and your avatar made me stupid. Sorry I can't help you then. Hope you arn't offended by my mistake on the numbers. Just messin with ya!

Post more pics!:brew:x24


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

ripleyb, you should know by now that you have to choose your words very carefully when you post! LOL!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey 24Buds...Come by my house and we will head over to Rip's place, you trim the bushes and I'll watch Karen bring me the beer. 

She always looked good layed out on my fillet tables I'm sure she would look even better bringing me beer


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

trodery said:


> Hey 24Buds...Come by my house and we will head over to Rip's place, you trim the bushes and I'll watch Karen bring me the beer.
> 
> She always looked good layed out on my fillet tables I'm sure she would look even better bringing me beer


 i'm on my way! What table are you talkin about? Never saw a table:biggrin:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

i nominate ripleyb as first couple for a new tv series... Housewives of 2cool


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

If thats your better half no wonder you can't get any yard work done.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

ahh... nevermind


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> i nominate ripleyb as first couple for a new tv series... Housewives of 2cool


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/album.php?albumid=667


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Mike... I will bring the wax


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

ripleyb said:


>


Imma guessing they are store bought?


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

fishin styx said:


> Just get a beard trimmer and take your time. Or are you talking about a different kind of "landscape"?


LMAO - very good, nice aviator too.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Still looking for bush trimmers...Anyone?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

1 bush, multiple trimmers?

kinky.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Where is that guy that ALWAYS asks, DID YOU ___ __ ?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

sotol buster said:


> Where is that guy that ALWAYS asks, DID YOU ___ __ ?


See posts 4,5,10,15,17 and 20 on this thread!! It's 24buds and yes....he's tryin to eat it.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

007 said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/album.php?albumid=667


 Lord have MERCY! Thanks Mikey!


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice tig ol bitties.

No offense intended.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

trodery said:


> Hey 24Buds...Come by my house and we will head over to Rip's place, you trim the bushes and I'll watch Karen bring me the beer.
> 
> She always looked good layed out on my fillet tables I'm sure she would look even better bringing me beer


 Trod, ya'll pick me up on the way...:brew:


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey man, what kind of species are they and do they need to be shaped any certain way. I run a small lawn service here in huntsville and i have relatives in baytown that i also take care of there lawns. I can handle large or small just need some info and what about haul off or are u going to take care of the clippings. just pm and i will help you out if possible


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

There are times when this site is informative - times when it makes me laugh - but every once in a while it is truly entertaining...........dang I love this site !


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

bassmaster2004 said:


> Hey man, what kind of species are they and do they need to be shaped any certain way. I run a small lawn service here in huntsville and i have relatives in baytown that i also take care of there lawns. I can handle large or small just need some info and what about haul off or are u going to take care of the clippings. just pm and i will help you out if possible


I'm gonna take a shot in the dark and say that the bushes are neatly trimmed already.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

007 said:


> I'm gonna take a shot in the dark and say that the bushes are neatly trimmed already.


X2...thinking the same...bet ya can't find a rough spot to scratch your nose on...h:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

007 said:


> It's 24buds and yes....he's tryin to eat it.


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Close to the bush. See post #71

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2405685#post2405685:ac550:

Ripley, no offense but you are a lucky hombre!:cheers:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

And just in case ya'll can't see her very well on Rip's avatar.... here she is as the model for the filet tables I was building.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

trodery said:


> And just in case ya'll can't see her very well on Rip's avatar.... here she is as the model for the filet tables I was building.


 You must have sold a ton of them Trod...


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Didnt I see her on Ashley Madison..lmao....
She's a keeper


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

And here's the other one. Hey Trodery, I got a PM from a guy looking for one of your tables. I sent him your way.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I still don't see a table!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

sotol buster said:


> Where is that guy that ALWAYS asks, DID YOU ___ __ ?


 I don't even need to ask. I know the answer! I love this site!:rybka:


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

bassmaster2004 said:


> Hey man, what kind of species are they and do they need to be shaped any certain way. I run a small lawn service here in huntsville and i have relatives in baytown that i also take care of there lawns. I can handle large or small just need some info and what about haul off or are u going to take care of the clippings. just pm and i will help you out if possible


My yard is pretty heavily landscaped. Generally, it takes me one day to trim around the house and another day to do my side walk. Around the house I have 3 holly trees that I keep trimmed like Christmas trees, and several different varieties of hedges, indian hawthorns, sega palms and red tips. The hedges and red tips are squared, and the hawthorns are rounded. My sidewalk is 90 feet long and is lined on both sides by large youpons (approximately 65 total). The youpons are all round like balls, and it kills my back to do all these. At the end of the sidewalk, I have 2 big juniper pompoms. The backyard is mostly pool area with some fan palms and 2 sega palms. It's just hard for me to keep up anymore, and I need a service to come once every 2 months.

Here's a few older pics of the yard. These were taken in 2005 just before Rita.


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

You do have a lot of bush to trim.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

davidluster said:


> You do have a lot of bush to trim.


Hahaha...Yes I do! I'm heading out there right now to get started. Should be done by tomorrow evening. I just love doing this on my only 2 days off. Not!!!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Rip,

When you find a good one send them over my way. I am sick of trimming and pulling weeds as well...


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

BATWING said:


> Rip,
> 
> When you find a good one send them over my way. I am sick of trimming and pulling weeds as well...


Will do. I'm ready to simplify my chores so I can have a life again.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL...I been thinking about finding someone myself to take care of the *flower beds*. I am perfectly able to keep the bush trimmed


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

trodery said:


> LOL...I been thinking about finding someone myself to take care of the *flower beds*. I am perfectly able to keep the bush trimmed


You trim your own bush? :an6:


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

nothing like perfectly manicured landing strip...

one would be amazed at all the use that stems from it as well!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

BATWING said:


> You trim your own bush? :an6:


 He called you out and threw in a gay dolphin to boot. You response?


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

*The bush is finally trimmed!*

Took me 2 days, but I'm finished. I still would like to find a service to do this from now on. If anyone knows of a good one in the Baytown area, please shoot me a PM. My back is killing me. I think I'm going to take me a hot bubble bath.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow....that is a high maintenance lawn!

Looks great though.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

FireEater said:


> Wow....that is a high maintenance lawn!
> 
> Looks great though.


Yep, there's always plenty of bush to keep trimmed at my house. :biggrin:


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

that is some serious bush! 

Good looking yard man


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice spread Rip, that really is alot of work. Alot of places for perps to hide too. 
Very nice place tho!


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

RipleyB, I know you were pimpin out your significant other in a bathing suit serving cold beer to a potential gardner. But Brotha, the entire Hooters swimsuit team could be running around naked spraying beer outta 20 kegs and I wouldn't trim that much bush !!!!! You da bush man !!!!

Oh, by the way, you missed a spot. LOL


----------

